# Even Better With A Few Modifications



## waho6o9

Thanks for shortening the learning curve, much appreciated.


----------



## 489tad

Great review.


----------



## jdh122

Thanks for the review. I have one of these and am still at the early stage, having found it extremely frustrating. You've motivated me to take another try with it. Do you have any experience with the thicker blade?


----------



## OSU55

Yes, reference paragraph 5. the 0.055" blade will work for most situations. I wouldn't recommend getting a thicker blade until you can get the 0.055" blade to work. I can't over emphasize how sensitive the blade adjustment is. Once the blade can be heard barely scraping the surface but only producing dust, an 1/8 of a turn may be all it takes. The spring modification makes adjustments less frustrating. Also, the surface to be scraped should have already been planed pretty flat with a smoother.

Initial blade set is important. The hard surface to set the plane on and the plane sole should be clear of all dust - the blade needs to be parallel across the sole by less than a 0.001". The total cut depth you are after is 0.0005 to .001", so a slightly tilted blade causes off center cuts, making the plane want to spin out. Amount of down force will make a difference as well.


----------



## runswithscissors

If the adjusting screw is removable, I would suggest cutting a slot in the end of it so you can use a screwdriver instead of padded vice grips. You'd probably have to clean up the threads after cutting the slot. I'd use an angle grinder with a 1/16" grinding disk.


----------



## jdh122

Oops. Sorry I missed the entire paragraph about the thicker blade…


----------



## Oldtool

Glad you posted this review, I purchased this scraper plane about 5 years ago, had experiences like yours, and its been in box ever since. Guess I'll give it another try, following your & Veritas' instructions this time.


----------

